# Can you find anything GOOD with this bad season?



## bostonballin (Jan 27, 2007)

Is there really any good that has come out of this season?

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_20607.shtml

Is the young players' development enough to compensate for the horrible record?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson. Lottery selection.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

A little something called light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

another 19 year old in the draft!!!! woohooooooo!!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

bostonballin said:


> Is there really any good that has come out of this season?
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_20607.shtml
> 
> Is the young players' development enough to compensate for the horrible record?


I hate the losing, especially if we are losing, for losing's sake.

However to answer the question - yes there's some good that can come out of it. For starters Doc was not giving quality miutes to the young guys before the vets went "down". They need to play to learn and grow, and they need to play to see what we've got, and they need to play if we also may try and move one or more young players in a trade.

Do we need "another 19 year old"? Put that way, no. But from those who know, there some serious talent at 1-4 in this draft. 

It's been over 20 long *** years since the last title. And Ainge has not been GM of the Celtics for all 20 by the way. If this smelly tank of a season is the turning point on the road back to glory, I can live with it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Al Jefferson. Lottery selection.


/thread.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> /thread.


I think it's more than fair to say that Green, Powe, Ray, Rondo, etc., getting quality minutes, is also a good thing.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I think its great that the young guys are getting thrown into the fire and forced to play. They are going to get 5 times the experience this year, then they would if the vets were healthy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Does anyone want me to change the title from "Can you find anything GOOD with this bad season?" to "Can you find anything BAD with this season?"

This is a season from heaven. The youngsters are developing, we're getting a pretty good lottery selection, Pierce is not seriously hurt but is out. Personally, if I had to write a perfect season for this Celtic team, I couldn't have written it better than what's actually happenin.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

def been alot of good commin this this disaster that is the 2007 season......Big Al has done nothing but show he has what it takes to become a beast in this league...DWest keeps on showin he can play the point in the NBA....Rondo,Green,Powe,Gomes, are all benfitin from the serious mins there are recieving...Not to Mention we will be getting(well atleast should) a top 5 pick(hopefully) Although at first it looks like a train wreck an it might be u look deep enough u can find some things that make u smile lookin forward to the 08 season


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CelticsRule said:


>


Not bad coming from a guy who hasn't posted on the C's board since 05. 

What's up CR?

Very nice picture.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Does anyone want me to change the title from "Can you find anything GOOD with this bad season?" to "Can you find anything BAD with this season?"
> 
> This is a season from heaven. The youngsters are developing, we're getting a pretty good lottery selection, Pierce is not seriously hurt but is out. Personally, if I had to write a perfect season for this Celtic team, I couldn't have written it better than what's actually happenin.


Tony Allen blew out his knee, Telfair is not developing, and I don't think Powe is playing enough. Oh, and Memphis is making things tough.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

What's going on aqua. It's been a while, but I've been good. I've actually enjoyed this season a lot more than last. Also I'm hoping they get Durant and would even take him with the first pick.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> Does anyone want me to change the title from "Can you find anything GOOD with this bad season?" to "Can you find anything BAD with this season?"
> 
> This is a season from heaven. The youngsters are developing, we're getting a pretty good lottery selection, Pierce is not seriously hurt but is out. Personally, if I had to write a perfect season for this Celtic team, I couldn't have written it better than what's actually happenin.



exactly what i was thinking...i wish my team would do the same thing...those damn grizzlies are so good at losing though, we have no chance...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

you know what would be GOOD with this season...if the celtics are gonna tank then fine tank but they should be practically giving away tickets to home games...i should be able to buy a courtside seast for 20 bux considering the sad product that they are selling...i would love to go see a game but im sure as hell not spending 50 or 100 bux for a decent seat to watch my team lose by 20...that would be a great gesture by the organization...yea we r tanking but bring ur family and have a good time without having to break the bank


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you know what would be GOOD with this season...if the celtics are gonna tank then fine tank but they should be practically giving away tickets to home games...i should be able to buy a courtside seast for 20 bux considering the sad product that they are selling...i would love to go see a game but im sure as hell not spending 50 or 100 bux for a decent seat to watch my team lose by 20...that would be a great gesture by the organization...yea we r tanking but bring ur family and have a good time without having to break the bank


To heck with it, why don't the owners just pay us?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I wish tix were cheaper too, hate the balcony, not worth going to sit there.

I was not on board with tanking when the season was young and we had time to win.......now the season has been destroyed and if ever there was a year for a TANK this would be the year. Finally we can get a TRUE IMPACT player to put this team over the hump and bring us back to greatness. 
I also consider what has happened to Al this season a great plus. He is a true player now and could even become an all-star if he continues to play like he has this season. 
Another great thing to come out of this is we can now see who of the young guys are maybe keepers and who we can let go (we can't keep them all). 
At this point it's clear that Sebastien can go, Allen Ray can go, Perk maybe (although I love him and he's playing hurt so I won't say definately yet)....and who we can keep for sure which would be Al obviously, Tony if he recovers well, Rondo who can be a good point in this league, Gerald.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

whiterhino said:


> I wish tix were cheaper too, hate the balcony, not worth going to sit there.
> 
> I was not on board with tanking when the season was young and we had time to win.......now the season has been destroyed and if ever there was a year for a TANK this would be the year. Finally we can get a TRUE IMPACT player to put this team over the hump and bring us back to greatness.
> I also consider what has happened to Al this season a great plus. He is a true player now and could even become an all-star if he continues to play like he has this season.
> ...



gomes is undersized, but i think he is also a good player...


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

Good things about this season...

Hopefully, a top 3 draft pick, playing time for guys like West, Rondo, Gomes, Jefferson, Allen, veterans who would only add wins sitting on the bench, etc.

Hopefully, if Rondo continues to get the playing time he earned tonight against the Clippers, then he, Delonte, Gomes, Jefferson, and Allen will come into next season as guys worth keeping around and they'll contribute to the team's success.

Telfair isn't developing lately, but he hasn't really done much to warrant starts or more PT, so it's not as if he's just been lost in the shuffle. I'd love it if Telfair suddenly caught fire and grew to become a good starting PG in the NBA, but he just isn't showing any signs of that. It's Rondo's turn, and I think Rondo has a chance to make it. He's making a lot of those shots Banks used to take, and he's more under control.

I just wish Danny had been more decisive in the beginning of his tenure here. If he had been, then maybe we'd be further along in this rebuilding process. He needed to a) find the pieces to add to Pierce & Walker in order to have a contender, or b) trade away most if not all of the veterans and start playing college and high school kids sooner.



Dirty Dirk41 said:


> DWest keeps on showin he can play the point in the NBA


Delonte shows the ability to be an okay PG, but really I wonder how much more he'll ever improve. Delonte actually went to and played in college, and he's been in the NBA for a few season now. I think he is approaching his peak to be honest if he isn't there already. Delonte is a good, hard working combo guard but I'd rather have him be a 6th or 7th man than the starting PG.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, the Celtics have reeled off 14 straight moral victories, and if they can survive the two trap games against New Jersey & Milwaukee, we could be looking at an all-time bad team. They could be facing a showdown with New York with the all time record for consecutive moral victories on the line. The crowning jewel of the Aingebeck era. Thanks Danny!


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

i just hope with all this talk about tanking an the possibility of oden or durant or a top 3 we dont end up in the lottery an walk away with like th e6 or 7 or even like 8th...Cuz then i doont think were getting ourselves someone who can come in a just flat out dominate, like a oden/durant


----------

